# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Сотрудничество с Интернет-провайдерами

## NickGolovko

VirusInfo, известный российский портал по информационной безопасности, сообщает о готовности к сотрудничеству с провайдерами Интернет в сфере информационной безопасности. Со своей стороны портал готов предоставить аутентичные материалы по профилактике и лечению заражений компьютеров. Провайдер, со своей стороны, имеет возможность присылать пользователей на форум портала для лечения.

Заявки принимаются на адрес электронной почты nickgolovko<>virusinfo.info.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

